# HSS11332ATD battery charging



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

So, my brand new snowblower worked like a champ first time last week, and I have no reason to believe it will not start again on its next use but I want to be prepared in the event my battery will suffer in its current environment: outside with just the Honda cover on it. All the locals and the authorized dealer said no problem keeping it outside up here at 9600’ where pretty cold. I do have the high altitude jet btw.

I'm just wondering if I should be starting it every XX number of days to bring the engine up to temp and charging the battery as it is outside and may go a week or so without needing it. It isn’t a problem to go out and run it so I was wondering what the old hands on here might recommend on if I should run it every XX days and for how long? I do have an Optima Digital 400 trickle charger (maintainer) and battery charger I use on my car batteries on occasion as well and I’ve even thought about buying a spare Honda battery to keep in the garage with the Optima hooked up to it. I’m assuming I don’t want to jump start this baby, especially with leads to the + and -. The book talks of taking the battery out before season and charging but I don’t want to go out and get caught dealing with this while a foot of snow awaits my 1332 This week or next.

Maybe I’m overthinking this and I should just see what happens in a few days. I could get a spare battery I guess or just wait and see what I’m faced with. Hopefully later in the week I’m not in a precarious situation. Heh heh

I’m hoping I’m not breaking protocol posting this here under Honda. Apologies if so, I’m still feeling my way around.

Thank you guys........

Delta


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

I would not worry about the battery. Honda recommends charging it if the voltage drops below 12,9V. Measure it, and charge if required. But even if the battery dies, you can easily start the engine with the pull rope.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Or if it'll let you sleep better at night, put your trickler on set for small/motorcycle battery (if you have that selection available). Just don't let the unit itself be exposed to the elements.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Roger that....I was just reading my Optima book and indeed it does have the “small motorcycle, tractor, setting” I’ll trickle charge it on that setting if there are concerns. I forgot about the pull rope frankly. I’ll see what my charge is tomorrow. Thank you.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

LenD said:


> Or if it'll let you sleep better at night, put your trickler on set for small/motorcycle battery (if you have that selection available). Just don't let the unit itself be exposed to the elements.


I had similar concerns with all my other brand machines, which are many. I have a long shed I kept them in outside in Calgary. (It hit -41C here a week or so ago.) On all my machines I hardwired trickle chargers, either powered or on one I had a solar trickle charger. From experience I always needed this. But when I got my HSS724ACTD it wasn't needed. No matter how cold the machine starts. Your cover will keep the wind out.

Start it up once in a while if you are really worried, or put on a trickle charger. But I doubt you will need it. These Hondas start pretty well as long as you treat them well.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah, good idea; this winter is the learning experience. My daughter the architect (I knew all that money would get me something) will be designing a nice little enclosure to fit it in and out of both for winter and summer. Right now pretty lonely looking out front but this is midwinter and I have to work with what I got. I’d like to get a ramp design to keep it under the covered porch.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Nice. I'm sure she'll make you proud.

Here's what I settled on. It has a fold-up ramp inside the door so I can just wheel the machines in and out. You can see the solar trickle charger on the side that I don't use since I got the Honda; I keep it there for other brands I may be working on.

Two tips with sheds: consider putting an alarm on the door. I do this for two reasons—break in's of course, but it also tells me if I forget shut the door (which happens often). Also, consider a door on each end. I'm happy I did that.

Best of luck. Oh and BTW...your machine looks very lonely. You need to buy it a little friend, like a single stage HS720 for companionship


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

CalgaryPT said:


> Nice. I'm sure she'll make you proud.
> 
> Here's what I settled on. It has a fold-up ramp inside the door so I can just wheel the machines in and out. You can see the solar trickle charger on the side that I don't use since I got the Honda; I keep it there for other brands I may be working on.
> 
> ...


Nice enclosure. And lol yes it certainly can use some Company.

My battery in my HSS is now 3-4 years old, This year is the first year I charged the battery and it was only because I got a new fancy noco charger I wanted to try out.

But by all means keep it on a trickle charger when ever possible. If I ever run electrical to my shed I certainly will.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Nice enclosure. And lol yes it certainly can use some Company.
> 
> My battery in my HSS is now 3-4 years old, This year is the first year I charged the battery and it was only because I got a new fancy noco charger I wanted to try out.
> 
> But by all means keep it on a trickle charger when ever possible. If I ever run electrical to my shed I certainly will.


Yeah, looking like a trickle charging set up is in the future. I gotta look at it: I have to take off the cover on the battery to run my charger cables? Yep, a lot to learn. I’ll check the charge tomorrow and also run it anyway. I think next year I may get a spare battery, they don’t look that expensive....if I can figure out where to get one. My dealer I presume. ✌🏼


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

Yard Art right there.



Breckcapt said:


> Yeah, good idea; this winter is the learning experience. My daughter the architect (I knew all that money would get me something) will be designing a nice little enclosure to fit it in and out of both for winter and summer. Right now pretty lonely looking out front but this is midwinter and I have to work with what I got. I’d like to get a ramp design to keep it under the covered porch.
> View attachment 176009


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Breckcapt said:


> Yeah, looking like a trickle charging set up is in the future. I gotta look at it: I have to take off the cover on the battery to run my charger cables? Yep, a lot to learn. I’ll check the charge tomorrow and also run it anyway. I think next year I may get a spare battery, they don’t look that expensive....if I can figure out where to get one. My dealer I presume. ✌🏼


There's nothing special about the Honda batteries. Just get the AH rating off the side of it and you can buy one online for 1/2 the price probably. Check your measurements, but most are about the same size.

Some trickle chargers (tenders) like the Battery Tender Junior come with (or you can buy) a hardwire kit. You just connect it to your battery and run the cable outside the case. Then you just plug the trickle charger into it as needed: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NCOKZQ/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_YYBABRA1FEQ3DK1MJM51 or even leave plgged in all the time. They won't overcharge it.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> There's nothing special about the Honda batteries. Just get the AH rating off the side of it and you can buy one online for 1/2 the price probably. Check your measurements, but most are about the same size.
> 
> Some trickle chargers (tenders) like the Battery Tender Junior come with (or you can buy) a hardwire kit. You just connect it to your battery and run the cable outside the case. Then you just plug the trickle charger into it as needed: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NCOKZQ/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_YYBABRA1FEQ3DK1MJM51 or even leave plgged in all the time. They won't overcharge it.


hey thanks. 👋


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Breckcapt said:


> Yeah, looking like a trickle charging set up is in the future. I gotta look at it: I have to take off the cover on the battery to run my charger cables? Yep, a lot to learn. I’ll check the charge tomorrow and also run it anyway. I think next year I may get a spare battery, they don’t look that expensive....if I can figure out where to get one. My dealer I presume. ✌🏼


Our batteries are basic sealed lead acid, so the maintainer doesn’t NEED to be to sophisticated. That being said, Don’t buy a cheap no name unit. Stick with a brand name unit like Battery tender, noco, or optimate. All the good ones will never overcharge the battery. (I’ve heard some smack talk about battery tender but I’ve had a JR on my champion generator for 10 years and it’s been perfect)


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

But you are looking for a battery maintainer/trickler/etc , not just a charger (they come as a trickle/charger ie "smart charger" ) and AFAIK they all come with those attachments that can be semi-permanently attached to the battery.--the good ones that is 😉


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Our batteries are basic sealed lead acid, so the maintainer doesn’t NEED to be to sophisticated. That being said, Don’t buy a cheap no name unit. Stick with a brand name unit like Battery tender, noco, or optimate. All the good ones will never overcharge the battery. (I’ve heard some smack talk about battery tender but I’ve had a JR on my champion generator for 10 years and it’s been perfect)


Yep. The junior is right there on Amazon. I do have an Optima but dedicated to my “out of the mountains” car. The part about running it out of the Battery case is my concern until I have a look see. Great advice here.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Re-thinking attaching those semi-perm cord to it: undoubtedly when you unplug to run the s/b , that end may be exposed to the elements (end opposite to the battery end).

They usually have a plug that covers the exposed nib but if it breaks off (mine broke off the part of the cord that actually goes to the charger so it's not a big deal as it's kept in a garage) but still, something to be aware of if you use the semi-perm method.

I'm just speculating here so take it with a grain of salt.

You already have a trickler but Battery Tender also carries a unit that you can plug two batteries in to charge/trickle. I have that one as well (it's great) as well as a Ctek single car trickler.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I keep an OptiMate 4 maintainer on the HSS1332AATD battery year-round. I just unplug the pigtail when I use the blower and then plug it back in after I back into the garage. I own a bunch of these and all the battery-start OPE and motorcycles have one. My average cost has been about $40 delivered on eBay.








TecMate OptiMate 4 Dual Program Battery Charger - RevZilla


The TecMate Optimate 4 features a weatherproof enclosure with built-in wall mounts, improved energy efficiency and cables good down to -40 degrees, th…




www.revzilla.com







CalgaryPT said:


> There's nothing special about the Honda batteries. Just get the AH rating off the side of it and you can buy one online for 1/2 the price probably.


The HSS1332AATD has an 18Ah Group 1/2-U1 battery. They are a less common size, but fairly available. The trick is to find one with the correct M5 terminals and that is a starting vs deep cycle battery. Examples:









PS-12180HD-M5 12V 18Ah Heavy Duty VRLA Battery | Power Sonic


The Power Sonic PS-12180HD-M5 is Part of our Class-Leading Battery Range. Find Out More Today.




www.power-sonic.com












EVX12200 - CSB 12V 20Ah Deep Cycle AGM w/ M5 Inverted Terminal - Battery Wholesale


Battery Manufacturer: CSB Product Series: Electric Vehicle X High Cycle Voltage: 12 Nominal Capacity: 20Ah Chemistry: Sealed Lead Acid Weight (pounds): 14.7 Length x Width x Height (inches): 7.13 x 3 x 6.57 Terminals: M5 Insert




battery-wholesale.com


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> I keep an OptiMate 4 maintainer on the HSS1332AATD battery year-round. I just unplug the pigtail when I use the blower and then plug it back in after I back into the garage. I own a bunch of these and all the battery-start OPE and motorcycles have one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand you unplug the pigtail but perhaps I’m missing something, I’ll look tomorrow, how do you penetrate the battery cover? It seems that the battery is fully covered and held in place - according to manual - by two cover pins and a strap. i presume in a sealed fashion. I do like the idea of a trickle charger in place all season.

I will get the aftermarket battery replacement if I go that route, thanks for the detail.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Breckcapt said:


> I understand you unplug the pigtail but perhaps I’m missing something, I’ll look tomorrow, how do you penetrate the battery cover? It seems that the battery is fully covered and held in place - according to manual - by two cover pins and a strap. i presume in a sealed fashion. I do like the idea of a trickle charger in place all season.
> 
> I will get the aftermarket battery replacement if I go that route, thanks for the detail.


The cover has a lid that just snaps off if I recall. There is enough of a gap between the lid and the bottom of the cover to fish the cable out. Once you have the cover off you'll have an Ah Ha moment I think. If not post a pic, we'll figure it out. Secure the pigtail with Zip ties to the handle bars.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Breckcapt said:


> I understand you unplug the pigtail but perhaps I’m missing something, I’ll look tomorrow, how do you penetrate the battery cover?


There's plenty of spaces at the bottom of the battery cover. Look up from underneath. My pigtail goes down to the left of the latch strap and ends about a foot off the ground (has a waterproof cover).


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> There's plenty of spaces at the bottom of the battery cover. Look up from underneath. My pigtail goes down to the left of the latch strap and ends about a foot off the ground (has a waterproof cover).





tabora said:


> There's plenty of spaces at the bottom of the battery cover. Look up from underneath. My pigtail goes down to the left of the latch strap and ends about a foot off the ground (has a waterproof cover).


Aha! Will look.......


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> There's plenty of spaces at the bottom of the battery cover. Look up from underneath. My pigtail goes down to the left of the latch strap and ends about a foot off the ground (has a waterproof cover).


And that’s the Optimate 4...weatherproof....I see it on Amazon. I’ll get it all together As I move along....12 degrees and dropping now, will be curious to see the start up tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Breckcapt said:


> And that’s the Optimate 4...weatherproof....I see it on Amazon.


I just looked up my purchase records. The last five Optimate 4 units I purchased on eBay were:
$38.00 USD, $46.50 USD, $28.99 USD, $38.00 USD, $49.95 USD
You just have to be patient and good deals will come. Those five were purchased over about 18 months.

The two most expensive ones were NIB and the other three were lightly used; only one came without the box & instructions.​


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Tabora, you should explain in detail about the difference between a Battery 'Charger', a Battery 'Maintainer', and a 'Trickle Charger'. There is a big difference on how they work and most people do not realize that.
A 'Maintainer' can be left on permanently and will not overcharge a battery like a 'Charger' could. Although they are both 'Chargers'.
The 'Maintainer' is an 'Automatic' type that lowers its charging voltage to prevent 'Gassing', the process of turning water into a 'Gas', Hydrogen and Oxygen.
A 'Trickle Charger' turns itself on when the voltage is very low, then back off when it reaches its set level, and also charges at a very low amperage current.
You are very good at the details of how they work and the different ways they work, please post detailed information about that so people do not purchase the wrong type and either ruin their battery or are left with a dead battery at the wrong time.
The average person doesn't know the difference between them and when purchasing a charger, they don't want to spend a lot of money and buy the cheaper ones that may not do the job they want.
You are better off spending the extra money on a good quality unit to preserve the battery, they are worth the extra money you pay for and can extend the life of the battery.
They are less money than a good new battery.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> Tabora, you should explain in detail about the difference between a Battery 'Charger', a Battery 'Maintainer', and a 'Trickle Charger'.


Naw, the info in the TecMate link I posted handled that; and then you did, too. I've clearly drunk the TecMate KoolAid. Altogether I have about a dozen of their products, and the OptiMate 4 is my favorite for OPE batteries. I have OptiMate 6 units for larger batteries. 

I've been disillusioned by the poor performance of the HF chargers (everything between the extremes shown below). However, I have 6 various Schumacher chargers/maintainers that work quite well, too.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

tabora said:


> Naw, the info in the TecMate link I posted handled that; and then you did, too. I've clearly drunk the TecMate KoolAid. Altogether I have about a dozen of their products, and the OptiMate 4 is my favorite for OPE batteries. I have OptiMate 6 units for larger batteries.
> 
> I've been disillusioned by the poor performance of the HF chargers (everything between the extremes shown below). However, I have 6 various Schumacher chargers/maintainers that work quite well, too.
> View attachment 176026
> View attachment 176027


The 'TecMate' article was interesting , especially to the people like you and I who understand them and how they operate.
The problem is, most people do not understand them or how different charging systems operate. That is why a lot of them come on this forum and read posts to gain information.
Your posts are always interesting, and many people learn a lot from them, especially your Honda 'Vault' of info you post.
Your next job is to make up a chart about different chargers and how they operate, what they do, the differences between them, what type would be good for different circumstances and so on, like you do with a lot of the Honda info you have posted.
Many people on this site, new and old, go to look at the 'Tabora Report' to see any new articles about their machinery, with the vast archive and Charts of info you have available.
We need YOU to make up a thing on Battery Chargers and Batteries to explain them to people. You are good at doing things like that, that people can understand.
The info you post is extremely helpful to people, they seem to understand things you post better than when they look in a catalog or walk into a store, you provide more info and make it easier to understand to most people, that is why they come on to this Forum to read the articles you post and answer their questions, and the way you write some of the postings, they can understand that better.
Many people on here will be looking forward to seeing your comparison charts, reports, and explanations of various types of battery chargers available, and the different needs and specialty types they provide, and of course, ones to avoid.
We look forward to seeing your new detailed post soon.
Besides, you explain things much better than I do, by the time I get on here, I am usually taking a break from working on the equipment and typing away, trying to help someone.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> I just looked up my purchase records. The last five Optimate 4 units I purchased on eBay were:
> $38.00 USD, $46.50 USD, $28.99 USD, $38.00 USD, $49.95 USD
> You just have to be patient and good deals will come. Those five were purchased over about 18 months.
> 
> The two most expensive ones were NIB and the other three were lightly used; only one came without the box & instructions.​


Wow. They’re about $70+ on Amazon


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> Tabora, you should explain in detail about the difference between a Battery 'Charger', a Battery 'Maintainer', and a 'Trickle Charger'. There is a big difference on how they work and most people do not realize that.
> A 'Maintainer' can be left on permanently and will not overcharge a battery like a 'Charger' could. Although they are both 'Chargers'.
> The 'Maintainer' is an 'Automatic' type that lowers its charging voltage to prevent 'Gassing', the process of turning water into a 'Gas', Hydrogen and Oxygen.
> A 'Trickle Charger' turns itself on when the voltage is very low, then back off when it reaches its set level, and also charges at a very low amperage current.
> ...


you're absolutely right. 

My Optima 400 is a maintainer and charger. It has options. First it diagnoses the state of the battery then you choose what option you want. There is an option for a “trickle” low AH charge <40AH for motorcycle/tractor size batteries. I also have a big combo charger/usb port/tire pressure compressor I keep in my “around the county” car that gets trashed from street slush all winter. i have one in Florida where my business is that comes in handy post-hurricane loss of power situations. The optima has a green digital indicator showing % of charge at 20% intervals. During this pandemic I have basically stayed up in the county and didn’t drive my “clean out of county car” And when I started it up a few months ago I had an excessive battery discharge warning this the purchase of the Optima. Love and learn - even at my age.

i lke that Optimate due to the waterproof cover on the blower end. I’ll shop around.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Well, a pleasant circumstance. In the week since last use - more or less - with overnight temps settling all week in the low single digits and at a temp this morning at 2 degrees, the 1332 started up on the first try with the electric start. Overall another learning experience for this ol’ Sea Captain: slowly push that choke back in; and by all means, after use be sure to completely leave the auger chute clear of snow! I had to chip away with that round ended rod some solid ice. Access behind the blades is obviously not the best. Got most of it but I may have to go out later with a hair dryer and eliminate any source of remaining ice. Still gonna rig up the Optimate at some point, wondering if there is some sort of insulated cover to put over the battery and if it’s even worth it. Appreciate all the help.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Calgary -

Never owned tracks but ask. How do you get that thing outta there. Release the levers and just yank all that weight backwards ?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mobiledynamics said:


> Release the levers and just yank all that weight backwards ?


More like use left thumb to lift auger housing, pull the triggers and gently pull backwards... Easy-Peasy.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> More like use left thumb to lift auger housing, pull the triggers and gently pull backwards... Easy-Peasy.


Yeah, I learned early on when going in reverse to lift the auger so those two rear skids don’t catch. Trust me, I learned the hard way My first time out. 😏


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I take it that's based on Calgary having a HSS then ? On the HS, it would be pull the neutral pin, but this was on a WA model.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I have the pigtail hooked up like Tabora did. The Battery Tender Junior is great. They have solar models that plug right into the pigtail. I have one on the roof rack that keeps my truck battery topped up when it sits. Should work perfect on the smaller snowblower battery.






Solar Panels







www.batterytender.com


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mobiledynamics said:


> I take it that's based on Calgary having a HSS then ?


Yes, he has an HSS724ACTD and also a HS720A.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> I keep an OptiMate 4 maintainer on the HSS1332AATD battery year-round. I just unplug the pigtail when I use the blower and then plug it back in after I back into the garage. I own a bunch of these and all the battery-start OPE and motorcycles have one. My average cost has been about $40 delivered on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In reviewing this, it reminded me of your recommendation to keep it on the charge year around. I’m wondering if perhaps I should remove the battery from the 1332 to a location in my garage as the snowblower will be located in a different location off season. I suppose it really doesn’t matter? ✌🏼

(That baby is up to $76 now)


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

mobiledynamics said:


> Calgary -
> 
> Never owned tracks but ask. How do you get that thing outta there. Release the levers and just yank all that weight backwards ?


As @tabora says, that's exactly how I do it. Easy. If I am lazy I start it up in the shed and just back her out.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Breckcapt said:


> In reviewing this, it reminded me of your recommendation to keep it on the charge year around. I’m wondering if perhaps I should remove the battery from the 1332 to a location in my garage as the snowblower will be located in a different location off season. I suppose it really doesn’t matter? ✌🏼
> 
> (That baby is up to $76 now)


I think opinions vary WRT to year round. I have done both: kept on trickle charge year round (both in garage and in shed), as well as stored the battery in the garage in the summer. I see no difference unless you allow the battery to drop to a level far below its rating. Lots of my batteries get to 10V, but after recharging they are fine. Let them drop to 3 or 4 volts, (which I have seen)...and often those can't be recovered. It's a bigger issue when storing lawn mower or summer power equipment batteries in sheds during cold winters than the opposite. Calgary weather can suck donkey balls at times, but even at -40C as long as they are protected from wind chill, I have had no issues. Batteries are better than they used to be IMHO. I am surprized how tough they are in fact. Test them a couple times a year, replace when indicated or tests show it's necessary, and you should be fine.

One piece of advice I do always follow when maintaining a trickle charger year round: don't store your gas in the same location. In the event of charger/battery failure, that's asking for trouble. I've made this a policy in my shop and shed. And something I learned from a boss I really hated (but had this one piece of great advice)..._Policies only work when they are followed._


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Breckcapt said:


> In reviewing this, it reminded me of your recommendation to keep it on the charge year around.


Keep the battery on a "*maintainer*" whenever it's not in use. That way the battery is constantly being tested, exercised and desulfated. OptiMate or a similar unit.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I have stopped keeping my SLA plugged in always. I am mindful to connect whatever needs to be connected on a maintenance interval just to keep them at full SOC

Maybe it was a fluke but I had a very $$$ AGM go bad. No rhyme or reason, and my chargers are -cheap- or bad design. Whatever the root cause cause, while I still use my chargers to keep my batteries at full SOC, I don't keep them plugged in for weeks/months on end


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> Keep the battery on a "*maintainer*" whenever it's not in use. That way the battery is constantly being tested, exercised and desulfated. OptiMate or a similar unit.


Well, I’m taking your advice: the TecMate Optimate 4 Dual Program charger you recommend above will be here this week.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

My rider in off season has a cheap harbor freight maintainer, like 5 or 6 bucks on sale, hooked to it ... been doing this for many years, and starts right up.

JM2Cents


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

oneacer said:


> My rider in off season has a cheap harbor freight maintainer, like 5 or 6 bucks on sale, hooked to it ... been doing this for many years, and starts right up.
> 
> JM2Cents


I hear ya. I’ve kinda beaten this subject to death, as well as other aspects, during the past two months; no doubt taxing the patience of quite a few people here. I’m just trying to do “right” by my investment, putting my faith in the pros on here. Since I’ll be draining all the fuel out until November, the crux of the matter will be to do right by the battery, thus the indecision to take the battery out and charge it in a more accessible/visible location in the garage. Come next season I’ll keep it on the “maintain” charge while on the machine.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

oneacer said:


> My rider in off season has a cheap harbor freight maintainer, like 5 or 6 bucks on sale, hooked to it ... been doing this for many years, and starts right up.
> JM2Cents


I've had several HF maintainers over the years, but have had 2 of them die, one horribly with flames. The other one was repairable and I still use it, but only on a small moped battery. Unlike the Optimates and Schumachers, they don't appear to have much reverse current protection and should be unplugged before doing maintenance startups on the OPE.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> I've had several HF maintainers over the years, but have had 2 of them die, one horribly with flames. The other one was repairable and I still use it, but only on a small moped battery. Unlike the Optimates and Schumachers, they don't appear to have much reverse current protection and should be unplugged before doing maintenance startups on the OPE.


Yeh, I have an Optimate for my “out of county” car as well, I like it, so this point is well taken. Arigatōgozaimashita

BTW: it’s 420! Here’s my reality: get it?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Hai!


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Breckcapt said:


> Well, I’m taking your advice: the TecMate Optimate 4 Dual Program charger you recommend above will be here this week.





tabora said:


> Naw, the info in the TecMate link I posted handled that; and then you did, too. I've clearly drunk the TecMate KoolAid. Altogether I have about a dozen of their products, and the OptiMate 4 is my favorite for OPE batteries. I have OptiMate 6 units for larger batteries.
> 
> I've been disillusioned by the poor performance of the HF chargers (everything between the extremes shown below). However, I have 6 various Schumacher chargers/maintainers that work quite well, too.
> View attachment 176026
> View attachment 176027


Well, the Optimate 4 dual program says it’s maintaining. I’m presuming I’m correct utilizing program 2: CAN-bus - the manual is a little confusing in that I had to learn my way through changing programs back and forth. I’m just wondering if I should leave that plugged in and on (Tabora) all the time for the next 6 months, I know that’s your recommendation. Once again, appreciate the wisdom of the forum. FYI, the photo doesn’t do justice to the actual lights lit, only Power 1 is lit as well as LED 5 on the far right at the top. 👋


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Breckcapt said:


> I’m presuming I’m correct utilizing program 2: CAN-bus


The CAN-Bus program is for CAN-Bus devices like BMW motorcycles. You want the other one (Standard Mode).
Unplug the OptiMate, connect the clamps together, wait for the LED's to confirm program change (the LED's start to blink fast after 10 seconds) disconnect clamps.







Breckcapt said:


> I’m just wondering if I should leave that plugged in and on (Tabora) all the time for the next 6 months


Mine is plugged in as we speak and has been since 2017 except when the HSS1332AATD is in active use.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> The CAN-Bus program is for CAN-Bus devices like BMW motorcycles. You want the other one (Standard Mode).
> Unplug the OptiMate, connect the clamps together, wait for the LED's to confirm program change (the LED's start to blink fast after 10 seconds) disconnect clamps.
> 
> 
> ...


Darn it, I went back and forth on that one. Standard it is. I wish I had seen that video in your post, I figured it out from reading the manual as to how to change back and forth but the video was much clearer. Thanks.....


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Breckcapt said:


> Darn it, I went back and forth on that one. Standard it is. I wish I had seen that video in your post, I figured it out from reading the manual as to how to change back and forth but the video was much clearer. Thanks.....


Yeah....so I’m set on Standard program now & a sealed battery Optimate ‘365’ maintenance charge Is now functioning. I’ll leave that baby in the cool garage, hooked up until next snow season as per good advice. 

I have an Optima - different outfit I guess - trickle charger on my “drive out of the county ‘good’ car“ and I can get an actual voltage readout on the car battery but I’ll take the Optimate’s word on it.....lol.

As Jerry Garcia once opined, “what a long strange trip it’s been” in my first year of HSS1332ATD ownership.

From 9600’ in the Rockies, amidst large snow flakes falling in 40 degree temperatures as I write and a forecast for 1-3 inches on Monday: thanks & regards......

✌🏼


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

tabora said:


> There's plenty of spaces at the bottom of the battery cover. Look up from underneath. My pigtail goes down to the left of the latch strap and ends about a foot off the ground (has a waterproof cover).


So, with the first real snow hitting us in this part of Colorado, time to put the HSS 1332 into action. The battery has been on trickle charge with the Optimate 4 as per your suggestion, Tabora, since the spring in my garage and I’ll be putting it back on the 1332 when it warms up this weekend. I bought a 15’ Optimate extension cable to give me some leeway on how far from the trickle charger when placed on my covered porch it will be from the 1332 itself, just off the porch. So, I appreciate the original education I got on this forum from the experts about charging, the Optimate seems to have done its job, and I’ll put the short pigtail on the snowblower and zip tie it to the frame. I’d like to attach it like yours is and wonder how you lead it from the battery strap. Also, don’t mind being the class idiot, but will the Optimate remain on charge when I disconnect it or will I have to run through the switch back to charge from Can-bus? That process was a head scratcher at first. Finally, any other concerns I need to think about putting the battery back on? I was told that the charger itself is waterproof but I thought I’d put it in a plastic container. Thanks tabora and anyone else ahead of time. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Breckcapt said:


> I’d like to attach it like yours is and wonder how you lead it from the battery strap.


My OptiMate for the HSS1332AATD is mounted on the side of some shelving that is right next to the snow blower's parking space in the garage. The battery connection pigtail is hanging down just to the left of the battery cover strap and is zip-tied up above about in the center of the battery.


Breckcapt said:


> will I have to run through the switch back to charge from Can-bus?


No, once you've switched it from the CanBus mode, it stays that way unless you intentionally switch it back with the alligator clips.


----------



## ssls6 (Sep 25, 2019)

Funny I have a HSS1332 and have used it for 3 seasons now (this being the 3rd). I have never used the electric starter yet. It's always been a one pull machine.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

ssls6 said:


> Funny I have a HSS1332 and have used it for 3 seasons now (this being the 3rd). I have never used the electric starter yet. It's always been a one pull machine.


Funny as well, this is just my second season and have never even used the pull starter. I wonder if I should exercise it at least once?


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

The reason I got the ATD was so I did not have to pull start it!

I just fire the Honda up a couple times during the summer, warm it up, get the battery charged up. No issues. Done the revers for cycles for 30+ years. I wait till its 20+, fire it up for a bit, keep the RPMs up around 1100, charnge up the battery, cook out the moisture and good to go.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ssls6 said:


> Funny I have a HSS1332 and have used it for 3 seasons now (this being the 3rd). I have never used the electric starter yet.


I hand crank my Model T for fun, but mostly use the 6V electric starter, since I have it, especially when the engine is cold. If you paid for the e-start, why not use it?


----------

